# Burtsner 747-2 freestanding awning



## Brookie (Feb 22, 2006)

Has anyone used a freestanding awning with a 747? I have a roll-out awning fitted and wonder if it is possible to attach a freestanding awning (obviously when the roll out is is rolled in!).


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

We have a 747 and have a freestanding awning. It is a Sun camp maestro HT. We put it up for the first time at Easter. It worked well. My husband tied it to the roof bars. It let in a little water from the tunnel connection but other than that worked very well.


----------



## Brookie (Feb 22, 2006)

We have the previous model of 747 - so don't have the roof bars to attach the awning so not sure if it would work
PS love the doggies


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Brookie
You can throw guide ropes over the van and tie/support on the other side. That is if you want to have it attached. As it is a Drive-away then i leave that unattached then you can......Drive away :wink: 


Steve


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

We had thrown over a couple of guy ropes too. So I guess if you tied it down with just these it would work. We put tennis balls on the end of the guy ropes so they were easy to throw overy. The dogs are the reason we need the awning!!!
Kirsty


----------



## Brookie (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advise.

The dogs are the reason why we have the garage (we have put in a rear window and a connecting door through to the living space!).


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats an excellent idea, my husband was thinking of putting a door through to living space for that very reason. The trouble is our garage is so full of rubbish!! We have a bike rack fitted in there so carry all our bikes. When you are travelling do your dogs stay in the garage?
Kirsty


----------



## Brookie (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, they are quite happy in there and we leave the connecting door open for more ventilationa and so that we can keep an eye on them.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

My husband is very intrigued as to how you've made a door to the garage from inside. Do you have any pics?
Kirsty


----------



## Brookie (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry no photo as yet - but I will take one soon. We got it fixed by Oak Tree motors from where we purchased the 747 (they did the window). I am not sure how your ladder is fixed asto whether you can do this with the new 747.
I will get back to you with a photo - just off to Clumber Park with the van!

Paul & Donna


----------

